# Mic Grill Cleaning?



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I bought a used AT2020 today and it smells like someone spilled a beer on it a long time ago. You know...that stale alcohol scent?

As pleasant as it is, it's pretty gross having that right under my nose when I'm singing. What do I do to clean it? I was thinking of using rubbing alcohol and cotton balls, but is there a better way?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

how about some contact cleaner...???...it should be safe...


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Condensor mic capsules are very susceptible to moisture, so extreme caution should be used with any liquid cleaning.

The grill has a foam wind screen inside, and that is likely what has soaked up the "ambiance". You should be able to carefully dismantle the mic casing and remove the foam. I wouldn't replace it, as you will likely find that the mic will represent a more "open" sound without it. You will need to use a pop screen (a good practice in any case) to make sure the capsule isn't overloaded form strong breath blasts.

I often disinfect mic screens for stage mics by removing them form the mic body and soaking them in a mild dish washing soap and water solution. Let them completely air dry (in direct sunlight, if possible) and they will smell fresh for the next vocalist.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't know that particular mic's construction, but with 58s I just take off the screens, pull out the foams, and put the screens in the dishwasher. They dry squeaky clean and the heat kills the bacteria.

The foam I just clean in warm soapy water and then dry thoroughly.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

here is a quick way...followed by an extremely detailed way...

[video=youtube;AhZmljRw18I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhZmljRw18I[/video] 

[video=youtube;PvHeabo1bHc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvHeabo1bHc[/video]


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

DO NOT try the above spray method on a condensor mic. Capsule material and construction is very much different than a dynamic mic.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions, guys!

Taking it apart and soaking the grill seems like the best solution. And yeah, I'll see about the inner foam. I plan on stopping by L&M today anyway to buy some strings, so I'll look for a pop filter while I'm at it.

This is my first "real" vocal mic. I had been using a SM58 knock-off for a while and I did some quick vocal recordings yesterday with it and MAN, does it ever sound different and better in every way. It almost makes me sound like a decent singer!!!


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Take the wind screen and pop filter (foam liner) off and drop it in a cup of Listerine. The pop filters on 58's get really really gross - if you're the brave type take out the foam the next time you play one of those pub type places with an old house rig and I promise you the next day you'll be out shopping for your own personal mic.

Giving them a bath in Listerine also makes them smell like... well Listerine...


----------

